# Possible WW2 Miltary Wheel Heavy Duty



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 23, 2019)

Is anyone familiar with this distinct wheel / hub combo? 

The rim is pretty rough but all heavily "blacked" 
The hub has been re-enforced on the inside of the shell with what looks like tack welds, the outer surface of the shell has these interesting "tool" marks I guess? 

Any thoughts? 

Many thanks,
Jesse


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Jesse,
It is not from/for a military bicycle. It is possibly from an industrial bicycle like a Worksman.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 29, 2019)

What size is it ?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2019)

Might be from a military stretcher carrier. They used 2 heavy duty 26 inch front bicycle wheels. I had one but donated it to a military museum.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 29, 2019)

Gordon said:


> Might be from a military stretcher carrier. They used 2 heavy duty 26 inch front bicycle wheels. I had one but donated it to a military museum.





Is it a 26 inch wheel and hub ?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2019)

I dug out the photo, and it appears the hubs are different.


----------



## DaGasMan (Oct 1, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Is anyone familiar with this distinct wheel / hub combo?
> 
> The rim is pretty rough but all heavily "blacked"
> The hub has been re-enforced on the inside of the shell with what looks like tack welds, the outer surface of the shell has these interesting "tool" marks I guess?
> ...




Jesse,
What size wheel is it ? Thank you.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 1, 2019)

Apologies for whatever reason I wasn't getting notified of this post getting any traction! 

SO! 
It is a 26" wheel 
One factor that implied its possible military origins was the fact that it had a Centipede grip tire mounted when purchased, one that is often seen on WW2 era ballooners apparently. 

Distinct from most wheels that I've seen that are meant for carts or sulkys, this hub has traditional axle / dropout  mounting hardware on either side of the hub making me think it is for a traditional fork. 

I could see it being for a cargo bike like a worskman, they often had sorta crude but heavy duty features like the visible tack welds. 
The hub is distcint though, those tool marks are def. something that can be matched to a known specimen, just gotta get lucky!


----------



## DaGasMan (Oct 1, 2019)

It's amazing what turns up out of the blue. I think the Centipede tire is significant in the identification (best guess) of this wheel. Gives it an era at least.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 1, 2019)

Fairly certain I found it- I believe this is the front wheel from a first generation 1930's Simplex Servi-Cycle


----------

